# NullPointer Exception in Java-Applet, aber nur online!



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit einem Java-Applet.
wenn ich es auf meiner Festplatte ausführe funktioniert es perfekt,
auch wenn ich einen Webserver auf meinem Rechner starte und es darauf laufen lasse.

Lade ich das Applet aber auf einen Webserver hoch,
so bekomme ich eine Reihe von Error NullPointerException(mein lieblingsfehler  :? )

hier der Source-Code:

www.gatewayheaven.com/users/dewaldm/editor/Editor.java

hier das Applet(online eben also Exception)

www.gatewayheaven.com/users/dewaldm/editor/

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Achso, bei dem Applet handelt es sich um einen "wysiwyg-editor" für mein Forum für antworten etc.

Gruß, Hunger


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

bei mir kommt ein anderer Fehler


```
Jetzt sind wir auf Seite 23

add_text: das ist TExt
java.lang.ClassFormatError: Illegal UTF8 string in constant pool in class file Editor
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

class Datei defekt?


----------



## DaHunger (16. Jan 2006)

Ja der kommt auch noch...du kannst dir ja mal die klasse runterladen, offline gehts...


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

nein, geht nicht

da fehlen ein Haufen Klassen mit $1 usw...

sind die Online???


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

ja sind alle hochgeladen!
Offline funktioniert des ganze ja mit genau dem selben ordnerinhalt wie online


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

also, der inhalt der jetzt online ist mein ich


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Jan 2006)

GENAU 4096 Bytes: Editor.class
GENAU 8192 Bytes: Editor.java

bist du sicher dass dein Upload nix abgeschnitten oder kaputt gemacht hat?


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

Mal gucken *umrechn* ne des kann eigentlich nich sein ich lads nochmal hoch...melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## DaHunger (17. Jan 2006)

Ok jetzt gehts des problem lag darin dass mein ftp-client einfach mittendrin aufgehört hat und bei einer anderen datei weiter gemacht hat. jedesmal. jetzt gehts, ihr könnt euch den editor anschaun wenn ihr wollt. über meinungen bin ich sehr erfreut ;-)


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2006)

Also wenn ich auf "Smilie einfügen geh" geht ein weißes Fesnterchen auf und Opera hängt sich auf...
Bei Zitat einfügen hängt sich Opera erst auf wenn ich das Fesnter zumach
Farbe ändern macht


> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsException: String index out of range: -1
> at java.lang.String.substring(Unknown Source)
> at Editor.addTag(Editor.java:175)
> at Editor$12.actionPerformed(Editor.java:395)
> ...



Die anderen Buttons gehen aber gut


----------



## DaHunger (18. Jan 2006)

aha?! Naja aber mit opera-usern hab ich ehrlichgesagt kein mitleid...ich habs mit ie getestet des funtzt die smilies ham nur ne lange ladezeit... firefox guck ich mir mal noch genauer an, aber wer nen andren browser als IE oder mozilla nutzt, muss dann eben doch den javascript editor verwenden


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2006)

Was ist denn das für eine Einstellung? Mal abgesehen, dass da ja wohl was falsch sein muss, wenns net tut, und das net browserabhängig ist; sollte man doch schauen, dass die eigene Website zumindest auf den 3 größten Browsern (IE, Firefox, Opera) läuft...

Edit: Hm jetzt tut auch alles, bei den Smilies hatte ich bloß die Ladezeit übersehen und der Rest... naja tut jetzt halt 
Trotzdem noch:
- Bei dem ColorChooser, also bitte, Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist das net, aber ein validate() sollte das Problem beheben 
- Bei den Smilies scheinst du etwas falsch zu machen, im Dialog kommen sie zwar, aber in der JEditorPane nur noch das Bild-nicht-gefunden-Zeichen. Das hatte ich auch schomal (in ner Application), aber ich weiß net mehr, was da falsch war. Ich meine das liegt irgendwie an Java5. ???:L


----------



## DaHunger (20. Jan 2006)

Ja. wo wir grad beim lieben FireFox sind...
function gibInhalt() {
[native code]
} des schreibt der mir anschtadt die funktion auszuführen...


----------



## DaHunger (21. Jan 2006)

Ok danke Problem gelöst...
() vergessen...


----------

